# Plants??



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

What type of plants do Betta's like the best?

Thanks,Kayla


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most that I ever had usually liked plants with leaves that they can lay on. I usually used larger leaf crypts and anubia.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh cool Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

My little guy loved to lay on an Anubias nana during the day and at night sleeps in his Java Fern. They LOVE Java Moss too but it can be messy in a tank, but if your desire is simply to have a happy baby then it is one of their favorites. But it can be devilish to keep under control as it strings all over the place. I have had many plants that they liked and if your tank was big enough I would even recommend a Madagascar Lace Plant (one of the Aponogetons...Aponogeton madagascariensis) I once had a betta who adored his and was very upset when the one went dormant so I planted them so there would always be one active in his tank. Diablo's current favorite is the Aponogeton Crispus in his tank but he will take almost everything that is offered and even tries to rest his bigger-than-the-plant self on his Petite Nana which I think is truly a lost cause but he keeps trying. The important thing is that they do love plants and will be happier bettas with them in the tank than without them, as I do think most fish are.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks rose,Is a 10 gallon big enough for a madagascar lace?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They get kind of big but if you plant it in the back or to one side and do not put anything around it I think so. I had one in a 5 gallon hex tank one time but it did not do too well. It was the only plant I had room for and it was pretty much in the center of the tank but the fish seemed to love it. If you have a plant like that one you do not want anything else but a couple of smallish front type plants with it. It pretty much becomes center stage but the leaves are long enough and wide enough for the fish to sleep on. They are also very beautiful.

I would suggest trying to find a place that sells the plants rather than the bulbs as they do not sometimes grow well from the bulbs, but I have had them both ways. It just takes longer with the bulbs. The bulbs are easier to deal with but the plants give you an immediate plant to enjoy. It takes a month or better to get a plant out of a bulb. You also need to have at least 2 to 3 inches of gravel in your tank to support this plant as it has a large bulb associated with it even if you get the plant and will need a lot of gravel to plant it in or it just comes out and floats. 

If you want to see any of the plants pictured you can go to the website at:

AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.

I am not saying you have to buy from there but they have enough different plants pictured there and it is fairly easy to navigate around there to get an idea about what the different plants look like before you decide what you want.

My suggestions for a beginner in real plants would be to get at least one Anubias of some type but when you get it be sure to just bury the Roots and not the stem part the roots are attached to as it will make the plant rot. Or better yet get a small piece of rock or driftwood and tie the plant to it with nylon sewing thread and put the knot on the underside of the decoration (rock or wood) so it will be down in the gravel and the ends will not have your fish chewing on them. The plant will do fine as long as it has an anchor and the roots will find their way to the gravel or something to feed it. I have purchased plants already anchored to wood but it is a waste as they cost a lot more and it is just as easy to do it yourself. It does not need to be tied really tight just firmly. It is just important not to use cotton thread as it will disintegrate in the water and then the plant will float. 

The Petite Nana is too small for your betta to sleep on during the day though so don't spend the extra money on one. They are expensive and very small like the size of a small marble. The Nana, Coffeeola, or one of the larger ones would be nicer for your betta. The reason I like the Coffeeola is because the leaves are dark green and have a shiny look like they have been polished and they look pretty but the whole family of plants is a nice looking addition to your tank and very easy to grow.

Enjoy shopping and if you have questions about a plant be sure to ask before you spend a lot of money on a plant you are not sure about.

Rose


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

My betta is on every plant, from the fake combamba( being replaced this week by asian ambula for the betta's corner.

I have java moss, java fern, anubias, some crypt W and something else and the betta loves it all. the thicker and more lush of a plant the better for the betta, replicates its natural plant environment characteristics perfectly


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

My bettas have always love the Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica). They sleep and rest on it day and night. You just need enough light to grow it. Currently I don't have as much light, so they have anubias and java fern to rest on.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was wondering how much room does a banna plant need??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica)

It is a foreground plant so it is not a big plant but it grows tall and will flower. You can see the specs on this page above. 

I am not telling you to order from them just giving you information. It does not put out actual bananas just things that look like them.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

ooh Thanks Rose! PS it would be awesome if it actully grew bananas


----------

